# Only girl in house of men



## s.tinymccowan (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello, I'm the only girl in a house full of brothers. Let's talk about it. I always wanted a sister. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you even old enough to need to post to a marriage related forum and why are you posting in the Men's Clubhouse?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

wtf?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

s.tinymccowan said:


> Hello, I'm the only girl in a house full of brothers. Let's talk about it. I always wanted a sister.


What you could do is to make really good friends with another girl. That would be like have a sister.

Who are the men in the house where you live? What are their relationships to you?


----------

